# Mitsubish Screen Problems



## johnclevohio (Oct 12, 2011)

Having a problem with a Mitsubishi 40" LT-40133 LCD, see the attached picture. Randomly about 1/3 of the screen will just change to vertical lines, making the tv unwatchable. Any ideas on what part on the tv has failed and if it is replaceable. Cost?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Almost looks like a PIP screen. Never seen anything like that. What do you do to fix it, turn it off and back on, or does it just go away by itself?


----------



## johnclevohio (Oct 12, 2011)

It goes away after the TV is turned off for a while. Next time I turn the tv on, I could watch the TV for 60 minutes with no problems, then all of a sudden, it happens


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Kind of sounds like a chipset problem


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Check this thread on AVS. Not really much information there but you will see you're not alone. The first post with a similar problem was July, 2010.


----------

